# MTR - Mantra Group



## System (19 June 2014)

The largest Australian based hotel and resort marketer and operator, Mantra Group has over 11,000 rooms under management for owners in properties across Australia, New Zealand and Indonesia.

http://www.mantragroup.com.au


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 April 2016)

One analyst, Sam Treeger triggers selloff of Mantra stocks with a low of $3.50 forecast. Says AirBnB is taking market share. Obviously people believe this and the share price is retreating. 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...k=b048e935fa3c0f3665f74070f3d6d9db-1461211754


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2016)

Henderson Global Investors were reported to be aiming for FUM of $15B in Australia within 5 years. Notice today of being a large holder of > 5%. One parcel bought for near $3.70. Nice price knock down from one analyst Sam Teeger and now a pickup after the selloff from a reputable Fund.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2016)

Mantra in trading halt pending capital raising for acquisition. The papers got the news before the public release. 




> Brokers UBS and Macquarie will launch a $100 million cash call for Mantra Group on Wednesday morning, according to fund managers.
> The raising is expected to support an acquisition and be done via an institutional placement.
> Mantra shares went into a trading halt just before the market opened on Wednesday.
> Fund managers are awaiting details from the bookrunners.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 May 2016)

Interesting little development here. So one analyst suggests AirBnB is taking market share but when you think about it, share accommodation and specialised/designed accommodation are very different.  Price tanks and then a Fund picks up some sizable parcels in the $3.70 range. Hmmm. Plot thickens. 
Now an institutional capital raising that was well advanced because a $100mil. deal has gone through one day after announcement at $3.95. 

Soooo.  Was this a nice little knock down -> pick up. Oh don't be silly.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 June 2016)

MTR Share Purchase Plan finalised at $3.84. Todays market price as low as $3.61. Happens a lot. 
A genuine reason for resigning presented by CFO?


----------



## skc (30 March 2017)

6 month on the downtreand in MTR share price remains firmly in place, until this week when takeover rumours start to swirl...



> Mantra Group Limited (ASX: MTR) (Mantra) notes recent media speculation regarding possible corporate interest in Mantra.
> 
> Whilst it is Mantra’s policy not to comment on rumour or media speculation, Mantra confirms that it is not in discussions with any potential buyers.




This kind of announcement always crack me up. We have a policy to not comment... here's our comment.

They should fine the management and directors and company secretary for violating company policy!


----------



## Boggo (9 October 2017)

This popped up in my weekly system scan but it left the station in a hurry without me this morning


----------



## jjbinks (2 May 2018)

Any ideas why the trading range has become so narrow over the last 6 months?


----------



## peter2 (2 May 2018)

AccorHotels will acquire all the shares of MTR for $3.96 by way of a scheme of arrangement.
This was announced Oct17. 

Whenever you notice a very narrow trading range, suspect a takeover offer then check.


----------



## jjbinks (2 May 2018)

thanks. should have looked at the news from october!


----------



## bigdog (18 May 2018)

*ASX ANN
MTR 5/04/2018 3:08:27 PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Scheme Booklet Registered with ASIC
*
5 April 2018
Scheme Booklet registered with Australian Securities and Investment Commission
Mantra Group Limited (ASX:MTR) ("Mantra") is pleased to announce that the Australian Securities and
Investments Commission ("ASIC") has registered the Scheme Booklet in relation to the proposed
Scheme of Arrangement (“Scheme”), under which all Mantra shares will be acquired by AAPC Limited
(a subsidiary of Accor S.A.) ("AccorHotels").

*Date of Scheme Meeting – to be held at Tower One – International Towers Sydney,
Level 46, 100 Barangaroo Avenue, Sydney NSW 2000.
10.00am (Sydney time)
on 18 May 2018*







3439


----------



## System (4 June 2018)

On June 1st, 2018, Mantra Group Limited (MTR) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in the Company by AAPC Limited (a subsidiary of Accor SA).


----------

